# Air compressor for Texture Pump



## Eugene Jacob (Jun 12, 2012)

Most people say you require a large, truck-hauled compressor to supply, say, a HTX 2030 texture spray rig.

I have heard that you can get by with something much smaller, but that still delivers 100 cfm to the rig. 

Would one of you kind souls get me up to speed about this? If you have experience with the Graco HTX 2030, would you talk a little about what small, preferably gas-powered (portable) compressor a person might use with tip-top results?


----------

